# Manpower PPE Policy



## Heat Seeker (Feb 13, 2013)

I am retired. I live outside Milwaukee where Manpower has its worldwide headquarter. I was approached by Manpower to be an electrician at one of their customers for a short term project. They say they are not responsible for any PPE. I know throughout the US there have to be other electricians employed by Manpower. I would like to hear from them if they are supplied PPE?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you a contractor or employee?
I believe employee's are to be supplied with proper PPE
AS a contractor you are out of luck.


----------



## Heat Seeker (Feb 13, 2013)

I would be a Manpower employee - they call their field employees “consultants”. They are saying that the company I would be working at would be responsible for the PPE. I personally disagree.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I worked for Manpower decades ago and was treated like scum. As soon as I could I left and have never blessed their door step again.

As for the PPE. I would think every job and every classification of worker would have different requirements for PPE. That would be a huge burden for paper and pencil pushers to take on and even understand. 
If you do not like the terms do not go to work for them.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

> Workers employed through staffing agencies are generally called temporary or supplied workers. "Temporary workers" are workers supplied to a host employer and paid by a staffing agency, whether or not the job is actually temporary. Whether temporary or permanent, all workers always have a right to a safe and healthy workplace. The staffing agency and the staffing agency’s client (the host employer) are joint employers of temporary workers and, therefore, both are responsible for providing and maintaining a safe work environment for those workers. The staffing agency and the host employer must work together to ensure that the Occupational Safety and Health Act of 1970 (the OSH Act) requirements are fully met.







__





Protecting Temporary Workers | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Does the host employer require their direct employees to provide their PPE? I think that's where you should look IMO.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The word consultant may be the legal out that they need. I am sure they use the term for a reason. 
When I worked for MP they did issue hard hats, and took the cost from your first paycheck.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

SWDweller said:


> The word consultant may be the legal out that they need. I am sure they use the term for a reason.


 I agree with your line of thinking, but


> A consultant is *someone who gives expert or professional advice*. Consultants are ordinarily hired on an independent contractor basis, therefore, the hiring party is not liable to others for the acts or omissions of the consultant.


 It doesn't seem to fit for an electrician for hire. 



> When I worked for MP they did issue hard hats, and took the cost from your first paycheck.


 Does that make it right? I've never worked for anyone (as an employee) that required me to supply my own hard hat, but I have limited experience and never worked union.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I am not even considering what is right or wrong. When I had lots of employees, we gave a bi monthly check of $25 for the purchase of tools. We would spot check to see if the employee had all of the tools on the company list. The real purpose was for the guys to get cordless drills. We used to supply them, one job we had 20 of them walk away, including the boxes and or cases. I was livid, I had to make my partner go to that job as I might have fired the whole crew for general principals. Most got and maintained the tool list. The ones that did not were discharged. 

Most had their own hard hats and safety glasses. We did not have the issue of Hi Vis and arc flash had not been invented at our level. 

For a temp hire company to have an open policy of no PPE, is a dodge, pure and simple they do not want to be bothered. Or we all may have it wrong, they do not want to be responsible. 
That might the the issue. Supplying the wrong thing probably would be worse legally than not supplying anything.

We have a construction temp agency here. The people working there have a much better understanding of the needs of the client. The pay is always better, and the BS is less IMO. 
I have worked for them off and on for the last decade. 
In general I despise employment firms one that starts with an A used to call me daily, Fill this out fill that out. Even went on interviews, never got hired. Then they started doing interviews in their offices, with out the client present. I protested that they were doing the reductions instead of the client. I ceased answering their calls and emails. 

I went to work for a mine, worked there for about 3 months and then one day the boss assigned me a task that required the bunny suit, 40 cal suit. Go to the tool room and get one go do the work. Ha, I thought being the SG that I am, small gorilla. I went to the tool room. Low and behold they had a brand new full suit in the bag that fit me. Off to work I went. I was amazed but never asked anyone about it.


----------

